# Single piece leather?



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Just wanted to see some single piece leather straps on watches, to get an idea of how they look and what I might like.

Anybody have anything to show me?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you talking about leather NATO straps ?

They're awesome but only work for certain kinds of watches and on certain types of outfits. (the Longines is sadly not mine...  )


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Personally I would lean more to the Zuludiver style rather than the NATO as IMO the latter pushes the watch head that bit further from the wrist being double thickness at that point.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

gimli said:


> Are you talking about leather NATO straps ?
> 
> They're awesome but only work for certain kinds of watches and on certain types of outfits. (the Longines is sadly not mine...  )


 That's almost the same as mine!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> Personally I would lean more to the Zuludiver style rather than the NATO as IMO the latter pushes the watch head that bit further from the wrist being double thickness at that point.


 Yes I must agree.



WRENCH said:


>


 This, I love. Where do I find?


----------

